# 82 and AS



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 7, 2009)

If in a teaching hospital and a qualified resident is not available but an NPP is the assist, would you report both modifiers or just one?


----------



## LLovett (Oct 7, 2009)

CMS directs to use both.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1620CP.pdf

But I will say we have had claims get paid with only the AS. Not sure why when it goes against their policy...

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Laura.  It appears that the private payors have their own agenda on this issue.  Go figure.


----------



## svanhorn73 (Oct 9, 2009)

*80 vs AS*

Commercial payors recognize the AS modifier. Medicare you can only bill with the 80 modifier


----------



## LLovett (Oct 9, 2009)

If you are getting paid by Medicare with just the 80 modifier you may be getting paid too much. That indicates the assist was an MD/DO, the AS is what identifies the NPP.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 9, 2009)

marchgal7 said:


> Commercial payors recognize the AS modifier. Medicare you can only bill with the 80 modifier



80 would be incorrect if the assistant is not a physician.  If an NPP assists you must use AS - especially with Medicare.


----------

